# Favorite knockdown knife



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Anybody got a favorite knockdown knife, or one that you especially don't like? I have used the Magic Trowel and I like it; I see that somebody else has come out with a squeegee type also. Someone had said somewhere that they liked the lexan knife, but I haven't tried that one.


----------



## jcw3013 (May 2, 2006)

I like the Lexan knives. I have two of every size, the 36in is great for doing ceiling.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep. 36" and down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Mixalot, you have to jump on stilts for ceilings with those knives? Anyhow, thanks for posting the picture for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> Mixalot, you have to jump on stilts for ceilings with those knives? Anyhow, thanks for posting the picture for us.:thumbsup:


That was the first picture that was snagable. The ones I use are threaded for a pole. But nice try!








Here's another picture.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Same one as i use...luv it....
why dont you guys prime your celings before knocking down?
Thanks

J


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Mixalot, I thought you used that knife. I was only asking how you did your ceilings with a knife like that...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> Sorry Mixalot, I thought you used that knife. I was only asking how you did your ceilings with a knife like that...


I was just razzin ya. I thought you were razzin me.


----------

